# when should I worry



## mamadoo (Aug 27, 2008)

about snails dying? Just came on Friday (lots) and I've noticed a few dead ones on the bottom of the tank (maybe 1 a day). Does this sound right?
I've been fishing them out with a net.
Nobody else in the tank and readings are as follows, 
PH 7.6
NO2 0ppm
NH3 0ppm
NO3 10ppm
Cherry shrimp coming Sunday.
On a side note, can I get a couple fish on Sunday too?


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Hmm, snails dying en masse? Do you have any other fish/snails in the tank?

Are they mostly large ones or small ones or are they random sizes?

I have no idea what can cause a mass snail death like that, but it seems unlikely they are starving to death, as it takes them a while to do that. Do you have any metal in the tank? Invertebrates can be sensitive to metal ions, so you might be poisoning them with something in the tank. Have you treated with any meds any time in the past?

Parameters look fine however.


----------



## mamadoo (Aug 27, 2008)

Haha! They're your snails. There's no metal, and it's only been 4-5 snails. Still alone in there. Unless the ramshorns didn't come in with the trumpets, they're all from he same source. And it's smaller ones, not itty bitty, but not quite medium size. No meds.
There sure are a lot of them in there, and starting to see little babies!
Could it be that during transport they died and I'm just noticing now? I know there were a couple empty shells when I got them....
I don't think they're sick, as they sure do get around!! Fun to watch when there's nobody else in the tank


----------



## mamadoo (Aug 27, 2008)

Upon closer examination, some of the snails shells don't look so good.....some have chips out of them, some look like they're thinning out. Is there something else that could be in there that's not good? Can I add calcium or something to help strengthen their shells?


----------



## Shattered (Feb 13, 2008)

mamadoo said:


> Haha! They're your snails. ....


Wow, can this get any more like a classic comedy.

I'm not sure what is happening to your snails, but maybe this guide will steer you in the right direction;

Apple snail deseases.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

mamadoo said:


> Upon closer examination, some of the snails shells don't look so good.....some have chips out of them, some look like they're thinning out. Is there something else that could be in there that's not good? Can I add calcium or something to help strengthen their shells?


The shells on a lo of them (but not all!) are probably a it damaged, as I had to sift through a bucket of gravel to get to them. Another reason they might be dying/dead, is that some were 'rescued' on the second or third day after the gravel had been sitting there. They're strong though. I had MTS sitting in a bucket of gravel for weeks (probably 6 to 8), and they just went about their business like nothing had happened.

Yup, ramshorns were thrown in too. You might have some limpets and maybe some smaller unidentified planorbids in there too.


----------



## mamadoo (Aug 27, 2008)

It was my water. I did a bit of research and it says that MTS are some of the best early warners that something is wrong with your water quality if they go up the glass. So I did a few water changes, lowered the water level to the intake to the filter was right at the surface (was suggested that I had protein buildup) and it did the trick.
Snails are now hiding more
Water surface is not slick and bubbly anymore.....
On the way to healthy tank!
And on a side note, I hope it didn't come across that something was wrong with them when they got to me........


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Nope, nothing wrong with them. They were just harvested en mase from old gravel is all....you saved them from most certain death.

Yep, the trumpets can herald (haha) early signs of low DO. But sometimes at night they like to climb up the glass. It will seem like a lot of them go missing during the day, but try leaving a pellet or two on the substrate...they will rise out of the ground in huge numbers. In our 75g, it looks like there are a few snails, but when it comes time to feed the plecs at night, the whole front becomes of white with MTS.....


----------



## KhuliLoachFan (Mar 8, 2008)

I would never worry about MTS. They can survive almost anything, including the most deliberate and intentional attempts to wipe them out with a "Snail-be-gone" solution. They can "all die off" and you will find yourself overrun again in a few short weeks. A mr meek pleco points out, they are really useful as canaries, or 'heralds'
of poor tank conditions that can kill off your precious fishies though. If you suspect water problems, a test, and 25% water change just as a precaution can help. Mine make regular night-time dashes to the surface, and it appears to be a natural habit, but if they're always crawling up towards the surface all the time, then they don't like your water and that's a bad thing.

W


----------

